# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم هواوى سوفت ويير(huawei Software)  Huawei تكشف عن واجهة EMUI 10.1، وتؤكد أولى الهواتف التي ستحصل عليها

## mohamed73

ليس سرًا أن قسم البرمجيات في شركة Huawei يعمل على نحو مضاعف، وذلك منذ  أن قامت الحكومة الأمريكية بمنعها من التعامل مع الشركات الأمريكية، بما  في ذلك شركة جوجل نفسها. هذا الأمر أفقدها القدرة على إستخدام حزمة Google  Mobile Services في هواتفها الذكية، وهذا ما دفع شركة Huawei في نهاية  المطاف لتطوير حزمة Huawei Mobile Servies الخاصة بها لإصلاح الوضع. أما وقد قلنا ذلك، فقد قامت شركة Huawei مؤخرًا بالكشف عن نسخة جديدة من  واجهة EMIU الخاصة بها تحمل الإصدار EMUI 10.1. وكما يوحي إسمها، فهذه  الواجهة الجديدة لا تأتي بتغييرات كبيرة جدًا، فهي تجلب معها بعض التحسينات  لبعض الميزات الحالية، فضلا عن بعض الميزات الجديدة. قامت شركة Huawei في واجهة EMUI 10.1 الجديدة بتحسين الأداء والسرعة،  وتعزيز الإستقرار، فضلا عن تحسين بعض الميزات مثل Multi-Windows و  Multi-Device Control Panel و Multi-Screen Collaboration. وعلاوة على ذلك،  فقد قامت شركة Huawei كذلك في الإصدار الجديد من واجهة EMUI 10.1 بتضمين  تطبيق جديد يُدعى Huawei MeeTime، وهو التطبيق المصمم لإجراء مؤتمرات  الفيديو للتنافس مع أمثال FaceTime و Google Duo.  واجهة EMUI 10.1 الجديدة تأتي كذلك مع المساعد الرقمي الجديد Celia،  والذي يمكن إستدعاؤه من خلال الأمر الصوتي ” Hey Celia “. من المتوقع أن  يتم إطلاق Celia في بعض الأسواق الغربية أولا، وهذا يشمل المملكة المتحدة  وفرنسا وإسبانيا والمكسيك وشيلي وكولومبيا. يجب أن تليها البلدان الأخرى  مستقبلاً.  وفيما يخص التوافر، أكدت شركة Huawei أنها ستجلب واجهة EMUI 10.1  الجديدة إلى أكثر من 30 هاتف ذكي. أولى الهواتف في القائمة هي Huawei Mate  30 Series و Huawei P30 Series إضافة إلى Huawei Mate X.

----------


## Roka6666

thanksssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss

----------

